# Gastritis and Nexium



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI had an endoscope on tuesday, and Found I have Gastritis in my stomach. Slight Inflammation and put on Nexium 20mg to heal it. Any one else on this and what side effects did you have?Fiona


----------

